# SSR at GRI



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the waiting list times are for surgical sperm retrieval with Mr Underwood at Glasgow Royal?

Thanks!


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi hun, we went through this procedure in feb and im sure we were told 6 months, but actually waited 9. Its actually the southern you go to to have it done, Dr Underwood is really nice.

Good luck xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for that.

Can I ask was it successful and was your OH NOA?

Thanks x


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply.... unfortunately there was no sperm found for us - but that is not to say that will happen to you, everyone is different.  I will have my fingers crossed for you guys xx  Oh and just some notice your OH will be sore and brusied for a few weeks, he will need plenty of TLC xx


----------

